# Oh my, the irony, it snowed in.....



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 4, 2009)

Houston. Looks like 2/3"  :lol:

http://www.weather.com/multimedia/videoplayer.html?clip=15939&from=hp_video_3


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2009)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Houston. Looks like 2/3" :lol:
> 
> http://www.weather.com/multimedia/videoplayer.html?clip=15939&from=hp_video_3


 
Yeah, I was just talking this afternoon to folks in Houston, battening down the hatches.  Strange but true.    We'll get ours, real soon.  Then I suspect the SS1V1* virus coming through.   No innoculations possible, only known therapy is to stay at home for the duration.  :-D

* -  (Seasonal Snow Virus)


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 4, 2009)

Mother Nature is f***ing with us real bad!:uzi::uzi:


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Dec 5, 2009)

andrec10 said:


> Mother Nature is f***ing with us real bad!:uzi::uzi:


Maybe it's the other way around.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 5, 2009)

billski said:


> Yeah, I was just talking this afternoon to folks in Houston, battening down the hatches.  Strange but true.    We'll get ours, real soon.  Then I suspect the SS1V1* virus coming through.   No innoculations possible, only known therapy is to stay at home for the duration.  :-D
> 
> * -  (Seasonal Snow 1, Sirus 1)



Ya know Bill when it starts snowing south of New Orleans in early December the gods are getting in line. No wonder the voodoo lady was laughing at me.  the big concern down there is the melting snow freezing tonight and non snow / ice drivers will be all over the roads. Hope you guys get a nice start to the base, their saying 3 to 6 here.


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2009)

While I'm pretty happy to have snow in my backyard, I'd much rather see it in the mountain.  These events from the south, which pretty much cling to the coast stink.   

Well, I can see it now, lots of accidents tonight from the overconfident impatient metro-wheelers.  Good night for the tow trucks.  Just hope all the tourons who wakeup to see snow don't head out to the resorts expecting heaven!


----------



## frozencorn (Dec 7, 2009)

My sister texted me from Texas Friday morning relaying the "blizzard" they were having.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> My sister texted me from Texas Friday morning relaying the "blizzard" they were having.


  They probably got heavy snow for a couple hours   Everything is relative!


----------

